# 20 year old irons, time for a change ??



## User101 (Nov 9, 2017)

I've just returned to the game from at least a 15 year hiatus due to life getting in the way, anyway, got myself a newer driver and next up I'm thinking, modern day irons....I am still using my Maxfli Revolution black dot irons, which I like however, they must be about 20 year old now.

So the question is, what have I to be gained buy getting a set of modern irons ???? or another question, what can I be losing out on by my older irons ???


----------



## DCB (Nov 9, 2017)

If you are using the m well and they are still in good nick,  you'll be pushed to get anything that will play much better. They were and are a classic club. I still have a set in the garage. I sold on my original set and went to Mizuno MP30S but wish I'd actually held on to them.  Changing didn't help me as much as I thought it would.

Get them regrip ed and off you go.

Revolutions are a good club.


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 9, 2017)

Given that you have had a short break from the game. I wouldn't rush into new clubs just yet. Find someone with a good reputation for club fitting and have them look at your Maxflis. Cost new grips and possibly new shafts against a new set. Try out as many new clubs as you can and, if you decide this is the way to go, wait for the sales to start!


----------



## User101 (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm definitely not rushing in, trying to play my way back to a decent standard and tbh, the irons aren't the issue, in fact the way I played last weekend the very last thing I had intended to do was spend another penny on the game


----------



## selwood90 (Nov 9, 2017)

Wouldn't worry about it too much, you may well be missing out on a bit of distance and or forgiveness with today's technology. But it would be marginal improvements if you already hit your others well. My old man still plays with a 30 year old set of ping eye 2's and he wouldn't change them for love nor money


----------



## TreeSeeker (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm sure people would laugh at the clubs I play with (anyone heard of Stix?) i'm going to say i'm with your second post, the clubs aren't the biggest issue. New clubs are deffo on the list once strike is consistent.

IMO, if you like them stick with it, and enjoy the game, considered a getting a second hand upgrade the bridge the gap?


----------



## User101 (Nov 9, 2017)

TreeSeeker said:



			considered a getting a second hand upgrade the bridge the gap?
		
Click to expand...

Given the price of a new set of irons, that's the likely route tbh.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 9, 2017)

I bought myself some Maxfli Revolution midsize (red dot) irons last year.  I'd always admired them and picked them up for Â£20.  
I have to say I have been really impressed by them.  Easy to hit, lovely feel and the Sand Wedge is a joy.  
They are not as long or forgiving as my Callaway XR's but great fun to play with nonetheless.


----------



## the_coach (Nov 9, 2017)

Cabby said:



			I've just returned to the game from at least a 15 year hiatus due to life getting in the way, anyway, got myself a newer driver and next up I'm thinking, modern day irons....I am still using my Maxfli Revolution black dot irons, which I like however, they must be about 20 year old now.

So the question is, what have I to be gained buy getting a set of modern irons ???? or another question, what can I be losing out on by my older irons ??? 

Click to expand...

couple thing worth considering if there's some kinda budget restraints .... & particularly understandable as the xmas festive spend not that far aways

after a 15 year break the best ways would be spending some $'s to get a bunch of lessons to check over everything - grip hold - posture - alignments - ball position & swing motion before any old habits get reconsolidated & make progress tad more difficult than it need be

plus assuming the clubs have been stashed aways somewhere's (very possibly not in a heated environment) spend some cash to get some new grips on the clubs - as the old ones will have deteriorated some

then during the lessons can also get some input on a range of clubs that probably might be a better move if you decide to stick at the game

if no budget restraints at all then after input from the pro the 'new' clubs can be acquired after a couple of lessons
would new clubs so newer tech be of some more assistance to you - as the clubs you have are 20 years old - yep they likely will be

& if the these irons were used a whole bunch back in the day then the grooves could have been worn down some too


----------



## User101 (Nov 10, 2017)

I played off of 5 back then, after 3 cards handed in, I've been given 8, so not too bad after the long lay off. As I said, I've bought a newer driver (R11s) and a couple of newer sm6 vokey wedges. As I also stated, the irons aren't the issue with my game just now but I agree with the lessons but bizarrely, I've never had a golf lesson in my life, and I'm now in my 50s.


----------



## Slab (Nov 10, 2017)

If they really are still suitable and there was really nothing wrong with them........ then surely the set would be worth Â£200 not Â£20 !

Get yerself new(er) irons!


----------



## Curls (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi Cabby, while lessons sound like a good idea in general people come on here with a question like "should I" they mean "talk me into".

BUY THE LOVELY NEW SHINEY THINGS.

Blame me if you like. I sincerely hope that when I start a thread in a few months time asking if I should buy the shiney thing you return the favour


----------



## User101 (Nov 10, 2017)

Haha....youre probably not that far wrong. Being away from the game for so long I thought it might be a good idea to ask those around the game the question but I'm not new to the game so I already know it's the Indian not the arrow.


----------



## Curls (Nov 10, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Haha....youre probably not that far wrong. Being away from the game for so long I thought it might be a good idea to ask those around the game the question but I'm not new to the game so I already know it's the Indian not the arrow.
		
Click to expand...

I guess I was away for 20 years, though I wasn't that big into it as a teenager. When I came back my clubs, which I had bought 20 years ago old and second hand at that, were criminally poor. I was custom fit for Ping G15s at Gainsborough when I still didn't have a handicap and a pretty poor ball-striker looking back on it. They did me for a few years until it was suggested that I could benefit from better clubs, so I got my Mizzys cheap on ebay and haven't looked back. The shafts are great, that's probably where you'll notice the most difference imo. If you have some clubs in mind ask on here about where the best place to get them is, lots of good info/ experience on here.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 10, 2017)

If you hit the ball really well them on most shots nothing really. The only major change between them and a similar set of current clubs is that the shaft may now be lighter and slightly longer and definitely the lofts on modern clubs have changed.

If you compare distance with those and a modern set of club make sure you compare a modern 7 iron against your 6 iron and not your 7 iron.

If you decide to get rid of the old set try to sell without the SW and PW as they will be the same as a SW and Gap wedge (52 degree). Most modern sets do not come with a GW as standard with PWs being around the 45 degree mark


----------



## User101 (Nov 10, 2017)

I've been watching Los of reviews, the Callaway apex cf16s are possibly the pick of the pack but as stated shaft choice is utterly bewildering now.


----------



## Curls (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah and it's difficult to help there because it's pretty personal, so many choices. No harm in going to your local AG and asking to have a burn off a few of the recent offerings, not book in for a fitting or anything just ask for a hit, many stores are quite helpful and know that while you probably aren't walking out of there with a set you might pick something else up or be back another day. I wouldn't waste any pros time personally, sounds like you play to a good standard so you'll know what flies and what doesn't. If you can't make your mind up then book a fitting with someone who knows what they're doing, it's worth the travel/money if you're going to be spending a good few quid anyway


----------



## User101 (Nov 10, 2017)

Been in to AG locally and that's where I've hit them but I hate hitting in to nets. There is a custom fitting Callaway centre  fairly local to me (St Andrews) but at Â£1100 for the new xforged I'm just not paying that sort of dosh.


----------



## Curls (Nov 10, 2017)

Nets are for ould wimins hair and fishin.

Sounds like you need to find a proper range/shop. What shaft is in the R11. Are the Vokeys standard wedge flex? I assume you're liking both? What about the old irons? Because you could always pick up somethng like this (they're all stiff flex buut different shafts)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Callaway-Apex-MB-Forged-7-Iron/382277069509?hash=item59017d2ac5:gNoAAOSwYVlaAy2p

and have a proper play about with them, then sell em on after. You'll probbaly lose a few quid but it's easy and your practice is on your time/terms.


----------



## Crow (Nov 10, 2017)

I'll give you the opposite advice for a bit of balance!

Stick with your old clubs, or better still buy some that are even older. Fantastic sets of old blades can be found for peanuts on ebay so you'll save yourself a fortune straight away.

You'll then be playing proper golf with proper clubs, where you have to concentrate on the quality of strike and not just lazily rely on some GI tech do the work for you.

Good shots will be so much more rewarding with your old blades.
And while you're at it, get yourself a set of proper wooden woods, then you'll see the course as it was intended to be seen, not bomb a drive and wedge on.

:sbox::rant:

Rant over.


----------



## User101 (Nov 10, 2017)

Loved my old mizuno tp11s, like you say nothing like a sweet one out the screws on them back in the day.


----------

